# MISC | Will Hyperloop replace High Speed Rail ? - The Documentary



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

> Will Hyperloop replace High Speed Rail?


No.

Being only slightly less glib, the only "revolutionary" technology in the Hyperloop is its propulsion system...which both maglevs and conventional high-speed rail prove is not the problem.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Of course not. But some folks still belive that regular HSR and MAGLEV are not needed and Hyberloop is the wonder solution for transportation...


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

NO They will co-exist!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also think they will co-exist


----------



## StuZealand (May 13, 2011)

One of the major problems with this is the unpleasant effect of G forces from acceleration, deceleration and any changes of direction.

Think about why roller coasters use G forces to give punters a thrilling ride.


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahem, both hyperloop and the other Musk tunnel transportation system have very, very low capacity compared to standard rail based solutions including metros and HSRs. It looks like those things come from the mind of someone who does not see much further than Pasadena.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

^^Hyperhype?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Big hype, no future.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

No. Case closed.

Even if Hyperloop were to work, it is a mode of transportation of much lower capacity than HSR. Therefore it could not possibly replace it. At best it could be a premium express service for the select few. That is, if Hyperloop were ever to work as it is promised. 

So far there is only hype and little progress.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
The big question for hyperloop is the costs.

How could a hyperloop be built both cost-effectively economy-wise and comfortably for passengers? And... in mountainous areas too?

This puts to bed nearly every other consideration I think.

If then you add a low capacity then its a non starter.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Absolutely none of the proponents of hyperloop have explained how even one person could survive a catastrophic depressurisation i.e. a shockwave travelling through the tunnel at the speed of sound. The only thing you would need is a guy with a handgun and all the people in the hyperloop would die.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> The big question for hyperloop is the costs.


Cost for the capacity it handles, indeed.

"It's cheaper than HSR!", yes, but has FAR lower capacity. Per capita, it is extremely expensive.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think speed at the moment is not so much the problem, it is capicity.
Hyperloop doesn´t deliver that then why even bother.
That´s the real question, why do they even bother?


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

Rail needs more high quality traditional raillines with speeds up to 160-220km/h and bypasses or seperate sections from freight.

More cost-efficient, cheaper to build. Highspeed lines are OK for complementary use between very big cities. But to much fancy railways sucks out the budget from decent intercity and suburban railinfrastructure as was happening in France, Belgium or the Netherlands.


----------



## metalsonic (May 14, 2016)

Silly_Walks said:


> Cost for the capacity it handles, indeed.
> 
> "It's cheaper than HSR!", yes, but has FAR lower capacity. Per capita, it is extremely expensive.



No, it wouldn't be cheaper. To build hyperloop, you need build a sealed steel tube streching over hundred kilometers. Imagine how many steel need to be build and imagine how to maintain that tube from leaking


----------



## dyonisien (Aug 30, 2010)

As long as no answer is given 
about building costs, 
about keeping alignments compatible with the speeds
about the viability to safely maintain vacuum on long distances and at the same time maintaining normal pressure inside the cabins, 
about emergency systems for the case of power failure,
about high speed turnouts,
about stations allowing for high frequency departures
...
we are facing some fiction or trolls


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Dutch study shows hyperloop may be substitute to short-haul flights*
_Excerpt_ 

LONDON, June 10 (Reuters) - Passenger-packed pods speeding through vacuum tubes linking Amsterdam's Schiphol airport to European cities could prove a viable low-carbon alternative to short-haul flights, according to a study published on Wednesday.

Although hyperloop technology, which uses magnetic levitation to allow near-silent travel at airline speeds, has not yet proven feasible in large-scale operations, the airport said it was seriously exploring it as a potential form of sustainable transport.

"We are genuinely interested in where hyperloop could go," said Hassan Charaf, head of innovation at Royal Schiphol Group, which owns and operates the airport, one of Europe's busiest.

The airport conducted the study in partnership with Dutch company Hardt Hyperloop and it assessed how the system could potentially ease air travel congestion in the coming decades.

Although hurdles remain to realising the company's vision of a Europe-wide hyperloop network powered by renewable energy, the founders hope climate commitments in the European Union's Green Deal will spur greater investment.

"Hyperloop really has the potential to be the sustainable alternative to aviation," Tim Houter, Hardt's chief executive and a co-founder, told Reuters.

Hardt said it has also signed an agreement with a major European railway manager, which it declined to name, to jointly explore potential routes.

More : Dutch study shows hyperloop may be substitute to short-haul flights


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ A study by the company "Hardt Hyperloop" found that hyperloop may be substitute to short-haul flights. What a surprise.


----------

